# Un vrai forum sur l'armée canadienne en français!!



## cjskinner (11 Apr 2011)

Pour ceux qui recherche un forum sur l'armée canadienne en français et beaucoup très détaillé:  http://armeecanadienne.freeforums.org/index.php

Avantages:
- Plusieurs sections et discutions
- Investissements monétaires bientôt
- Un ¨staff¨ à combler
- Un forum beaucoup plus clair et net
- Une section ¨autre¨ 
- Un ¨chat¨ 
- Possibilité d'être un membre VIP
- Relié à une page facebook
- Et bien plus!!


----------



## cjskinner (16 Apr 2011)

Soyez dans les premiers à rejoindre le forum complètement en français! Courez la chance d'être dans le groupe des VIP en vous enregistrant dès maintenant!


----------

